# Country walk in the Peak District 11 Aug 2018 - anyone interested?



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Me and Shirl have been discussing organising a walk in the countryside this summer - perhaps the Peak District as that is relatively central. 

Is anyone interested in coming along?

Camping fiends can sleep in a field full of sheep shit if they so desire.


----------



## a_chap (May 12, 2018)

How far's the walk?

More importantly how many pubs are on the route?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

a_chap said:


> How far's the walk?
> 
> More importantly how many pubs are on the route?



To be confirmed - but for a proper country walk it'd have to be around ten miles I think.  

The route can be chosen based on pub locations.


----------



## a_chap (May 12, 2018)

TEN MILES?!!?!?

Lily and I will both need rickshaw assistance.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2018)

Sadly I'm more then likely to be busy when everyone else is free, but if it ends up being a date I can make, I'll certainly come along, I'm pretty local and know the Peak fairly well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

a_chap said:


> TEN MILES?!!?!?
> 
> Lily and I will both need rickshaw assistance.



Bring some roller skates then.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sadly I'm more then likely to be busy when everyone else is free, but if it ends up being a date I can make, I'll certainly come along, I'm pretty local and know the Peak fairly well.



You're now our designated guide.


----------



## a_chap (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bring some roller skates then.



Do they even make roller skates for English Springers...?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Do they even make roller skates for English Springers...?



Yes, these are easily available.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 12, 2018)

I would be up for this date dependent though. I shall watch the thread. 10 miles is a nice walk length.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Do they even make roller skates for English Springers...?



I'll also bring some duck tape and a skateboard for a diy solution.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I would be up for this date dependent though. I shall watch the thread. 10 miles is a nice walk length.



It's be great if you could come along to this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's be great if you could come along to this.



Ah thank you. I very much enjoyed your very generous whistle stop tour of Manchester that time.  This sounds fun. I'd also like to meet Shirl  too.


----------



## Shirl (May 12, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah thank you. I very much enjoyed your very generous whistle stop tour of Manchester that time.  This sounds fun. I'd also like to meet Shirl  too.


I'd like to meet you too


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I'd also like to meet Shirl too.



Shirl is a bit of a wrong 'un - she caused so much aggro today in Manchester.


----------



## a_chap (May 12, 2018)

Details, please!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're now our designated guide.



If I can't make it happy to suggest routes...Doing part of the Edale Skyline is always a favorite for me if I'm showing people the area and there is a station and two good pubs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Edale Skyline is always a favorite for me if I'm showing people the area and there is a station and two good pubs.



The Mam Tor ridge is a brilliant walk, as is Kinder.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Details, please!



Sorry, its sub judice prior to the prosecution, so I can't disclose any information for fear of Shirl getting away with what she did today.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Mam Tor ridge is a brilliant walk, as is Kinder.



Now they have built the new path its far more pleasent to walk from Kinder to Mam Tor!


----------



## a_chap (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Mam Tor ridge is a brilliant walk, as is Kinder.



You know that bit of Mam Tor that's closed because it's so dangerous?

In the 1970s we went on a school trip which involved climbing (i.e. scrambling up) that very same bit of Mam Tor. I had to be rescued


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Exciting poll added.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

kebabking


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

a_chap said:


> You know that bit of Mam Tor that's closed because it's so dangerous?
> 
> In the 1970s we went on a school trip which involved climbing (i.e. scrambling up) that very same bit of Mam Tor. I had to be rescued



We went up the bottom of it, as it were, on a field trip at sixth form - an impressive landslip.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2018)

a_chap said:


> You know that bit of Mam Tor that's closed because it's so dangerous?
> 
> In the 1970s we went on a school trip which involved climbing (i.e. scrambling up) that very same bit of Mam Tor. I had to be rescued



The broken road? When I did care work Id sometimes take kids there and let them slide down the screes. 

Think it's safe enough on foot tbf.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 12, 2018)

Yes depending on the date.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> The broken road? When I did care work Id sometimes take kids there and let them slide down the screes.
> 
> Think it's safe enough on foot tbf.


Mam tor is fine on foot. The road only slid away very slowly over months and years. After numerous attempts to repair it, they gave up at the arse end of the seventies. 

And yes it's a beautiful part of the world. Hope your calf muscles are up to it


----------



## mauvais (May 16, 2018)

Ten miles is into committed rather than leisurely, I think, but doable nonetheless. I'm hesitant to say I can make anything at the moment but in principle I'm interested.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Ten miles is into committed rather than leisurely, I think, but doable nonetheless. I'm hesitant to say I can make anything at the moment but in principle I'm interested.



I've done a circular walk from Edale station - heading up to the ridge at the far end (where it joins the fellside that links to Kinder Scout), along the ridge until it terminates at the far end and then back to Edale.  I think that was around 11.5 miles, and easily doable in a day.


----------



## a_chap (May 16, 2018)

I think there should be an option for those of a lesser constitution to bale out at, say, half distance.

I'm asking for Lily, obvs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 16, 2018)

a_chap said:


> I think there should be an option for those of a lesser constitution to bale out at, say, half distance.
> 
> I'm asking for Lily, obvs.



You can get off the Mam Tor ridge at lots of different points so that wouldn't be a problem if we go for that route.


----------



## mauvais (May 16, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've done a circular walk from Edale station - heading up to the ridge at the far end (where it joins the fellside that links to Kinder Scout), along the ridge until it terminates at the far end and then back to Edale.  I think that was around 11.5 miles, and easily doable in a day.


I did one this year from Bamford station, up to Ladybower, around to and over Win Hill and then onto the train at Hope. Came out at 6 miles or so, but it's probably extensible.


----------



## Shirl (May 17, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You can get off the Mam Tor ridge at lots of different points so that wouldn't be a problem if we go for that route.


I'm happy to do 10-12 miles but is there a route where if some drop out along the way we can find a pub to all meet up later or would that involve some backtracking?


----------



## Shirl (May 26, 2018)

Have you forgotten about this farmerbarleymow? I thought you'd have at least a dozen people signed up by now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Have you forgotten about this farmerbarleymow? I thought you'd have at least a dozen people signed up by now



Oddly enough I looked at this forum yesterday but was busy getting drunk, so forgot.  

Not forgotten, but like all our efforts, likely to fall by the wayside.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2018)

Ooh, going to Higger Tor tomorrow, coincidentally. If I like it, I may want to go back.


----------



## a_chap (May 26, 2018)

If it's easier, I go to the Malvern Hills almost every day.

Just turn up _en masse_ folks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2018)

a_chap said:


> If it's easier, I go to the Malvern Hills almost every day.
> 
> Just turn up _en masse_ folks



Bit far from Manchester.


----------



## a_chap (May 26, 2018)

Straight down the M6. Then a teeny weeny bit of M5.

Barely half an hour in the car, really.


----------



## moomoo (May 26, 2018)

a_chap said:


> If it's easier, I go to the Malvern Hills almost every day.
> 
> Just turn up _en masse_ folks



I’ll come for a walk in the Malverns!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 27, 2018)

a_chap said:


> If it's easier, I go to the Malvern Hills almost every day.
> 
> Just turn up _en masse_ folks



Last time we did that the Tories brought out the CJA


----------



## Red Cat (May 28, 2018)

moomoo said:


> I’ll come for a walk in the Malverns!



Me too moomoo


----------



## Shirl (May 28, 2018)

Looks like it's just me and you farmerbarleymow, walking in the Peak District  at least we'll know everyone on the walk  I can get an early train to Manc.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Looks like it's just me and you farmerbarleymow, walking in the Peak District  at least we'll know everyone on the walk  I can get an early train to Manc.



It's like herding bloody cats trying to rope people into things these days.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 28, 2018)

Where are setting off from and are you and Shirl staying overnight somewhere.
Also, is this instead of the 23rd June meet or is that getting rearranged?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2018)

Edale or Hope?  Not planned that far ahead yet, but if you're coming along you should be able to get a train from Sheffield.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 30, 2018)

neonwilderness - are you coming along to this?  You'll have to attend one of these things eventually, or we will conclude you are a Russian bot.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> neonwilderness - are you coming along to this?  You'll have to attend one of these things eventually, or we will conclude you are a Russian bot.




When is it? It’ll depend if I have any elections to influence.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 30, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> When is it? It’ll depend if I have any elections to influence.



The date isn't set yet.  We can coordinate it based on the election timetable though. 

eta - it's wor Shirl's responsibility to set the date.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 30, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The date isn't set yet.  We can coordinate it based on the election timetable though.


Stick me down as a maybe then


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Edale or Hope?


Is that the starting point or kipping point?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is that the starting point or kipping point?



Not decided yet.  You mistake us for being organised.


----------



## Shirl (May 31, 2018)

Since when did I have to set the date? How about 11th or 18th of August?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 3, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Since when did I have to set the date? How about 11th or 18th of August?



What is everyone's views on dates for this then?  I'm easy, but we'd need to bear in mind the awful tourist hordes (apart from us upstanding people of course) that might by annoyingly crowded during summer.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2018)

If we can make it and if it's still 11 miles then this might have to be mine and Lily's option...



Spoiler


----------



## kazza007 (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm up for Malvern potentially


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2018)

...and Malvern will be up for you


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

kazza007 said:


> I'm up for Malvern potentially





a_chap said:


> ...and Malvern will be up for you



You need to start another thread then.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You need to start another thread then.


Brass neck of these Malvern types eh


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What is everyone's views on dates for this then?  I'm easy, but we'd need to bear in mind the awful tourist hordes (apart from us upstanding people of course) that might by annoyingly crowded during summer.


I'm easy on either at the moment.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Since when did I have to set the date? How about 11th or 18th of August?



Pretty much any weekend between now and October will be busy up there, so we won't be able to avoid the crowds.  But the ridge is big enough to make it ok - and we can rope in strangers to carry a_chap in a bath chair if need be.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Brass neck of these Malvern types eh



I know - the bloody cheek of these midlanders.  They can organise a Malvern mope on their own bloody thread.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2018)

Oi!!!  I'm an East Midlander by birth.

The Malverns is fucking exotic foreign travel to me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Oi!!! I'm an East Midlander by birth.



Deepest condolences.  

(((a_chap)))



a_chap said:


> The Malverns is fucking exotic foreign travel to me.



A barren hillside probably feels like civilisation to you I guess, coming from the desolate east midlands.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2018)

Cunt


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Cunt


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Oi!!! I'm an East Midlander by birth.


I feel bad for mocking now 
Is there a helpline you can call ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I feel bad for mocking now
> Is there a helpline you can call ?



I don't think they have electricity in the east midlands yet, so they definitely won't have access to telephones.  Maybe they've developed enough to use tin cans and string.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2018)

Jesus wept, we had electricity

And, if you think you're getting a visitor's pass to the glorious Kingdom of the Free Malverns you can fuck right off.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Jesus wept, we had electricity finally installed last month



Corrected for you.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

Anyway Shirl and Calamity1971 - enough of this midlander whinging (they're only jealous they're not Northerners, bless them), we need to firm up the date. Lets start with the month and work from there.  

June, July or August?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 4, 2018)

Oi!

For fifteen years I qualified as a token Northerner living, as I was, in God's own county


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyway Shirl and Calamity1971 - enough of this midlander whinging (they're only jealous they're not Northerners, bless them), we need to firm up the date. Lets start with the month and work from there.
> 
> June, July or August?


July?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 4, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyway Shirl and Calamity1971 - enough of this midlander whinging (they're only jealous they're not Northerners, bless them), we need to firm up the date. Lets start with the month and work from there.
> 
> June, July or August?


I'm booked all June and July but so far the first 3 Saturdays in August are free. If others want to do other dates it that suits then don't worry about me, go with the flow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> July?



Let's strike while the clogs are sparking, or whatever the expression is. July it is.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm booked all June and July but so far the first 3 Saturdays in August are free. If others want to do other dates it that suits then don't worry about me, go with the flow.



You're not that popular, surely? 





*runs*


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm booked all June and July but so far the first 3 Saturdays in August are free. If others want to do other dates it that suits then don't worry about me, go with the flow.


August is fine with me Shirl. farmerbarleymow ?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're not that popular, surely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh ..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2018)

Oops, crossed thread fbm. July then


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 4, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oops, crossed thread fbm. July then



Shirl will be angry with me .


----------



## Shirl (Jun 4, 2018)

Honestly, I have loads on and I'm just not able to commit to much for a while. I think you should go with what suits most people first and I'll try and get there if I can. (If only to give barleybabes a good hiding)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl will be angry with me .


Get ya Adidas clogs on......


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 4, 2018)

I can’t do June or july


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 5, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Get ya Adidas clogs on......



Shirl's going to give me such a fucking slap.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 5, 2018)

August seems the most likely bet at the moment.  Who is available which weekend in August then?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 5, 2018)

I cannot commit to any weekend. However, I might just make a guest appearance.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 5, 2018)

At this moment, 4th, 11th and 18th August are free for me,


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 6, 2018)

Shirl said:


> At this moment, 4th, 11th and 18th August are free for me,



Choose a date and we'll work from there.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Choose a date and we'll work from there.


I don't want to choose incase something comes up and I can't make it. If you forced me though I'd say 11th of August


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 8, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I don't want to choose incase something comes up and I can't make it. If you forced me though I'd say 11th of August



Right, 11 August it is.  

I hear there are no elections on that date, so neonwilderness should be able to join us.  

Can a kind passing mod alter the thread title to include the date?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2018)

What time shall we meet at Edale station then?  I can get there for 06:30, and that would give us a head start over the crowds, and allow us to walk for a good twelve hours.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> ...and allow us to walk for a good twelve hours.



Faints dead away.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What time shall we meet at Edale station then?  I can get there for 06:30, and that would give us a head start over the crowds, and allow us to walk for a good twelve hours.



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkkk off.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2018)

Bloody lightweights.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

.


farmerbarleymow said:


> allow us to walk for a good twelve hours.


11 miles in 12 hours, how fucking slow do you walk?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkkk off.


^^^^^^
If Les hiddens, his dog and goat are saying fuuuuuckkkkoff then you're fucked


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> .
> 
> 11 miles in 12 hours, how fucking slow do you walk?



No, I'm talking about walking at around 6mph for 12 hours.  A bit like an endurance race crossed with survival of the fittest .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No, I'm talking about walking at around 6mph for 12 hours.  A bit like an endurance race crossed with survival of the fittest .


With pub stops? 
Should we bring a washer?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 9, 2018)

We'll wait for you at the finish


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> With pub stops?
> Should we bring a washer?
> View attachment 137677



We could do - can farmerbarleymow wash up?


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No, I'm talking about walking at around 6mph for 12 hours.  A bit like an endurance race crossed with survival of the fittest .



Please redirect to:

FAO: Training Officer 22SAS
Stirling Lines
MOD Credenhill
Hereford
HR4 7DD

Fuck off, he hinted...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

kebabking said:


> We could do - can farmerbarleymow wash up?


Slowly I'd presume.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Fuck off, he hinted...



So you're not up for a bracing walk in the countryside?


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So you're not up for a bracing walk in the countryside?



a_ relaxing_ amble in the countryside, with frequent stops for paddling and refreshments, yes. a what-fucking-time-is-it sweat-fest, no.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 9, 2018)

I worry how I'd explain to the wife why, after a twelve hour "bracing walk", Lily's Springer Spaniel legs had become little bloodied stumps...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2018)

kebabking said:


> a_ relaxing_ amble in the countryside, with frequent stops for paddling and refreshments, yes. a what-fucking-time-is-it sweat-fest, no.



Fucking coward.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2018)

a_chap said:


> I worry how I'd explain to the wife why, after a twelve hour "bracing walk", Lily's Springer Spaniel legs had become little bloodied stumps...



Don't worry - we can gaffer tape the dog to your head.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2018)

By the way, thank you kindly passing mod.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 9, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What time shall we meet at Edale station then?  I can get there for 06:30, and that would give us a head start over the crowds, and allow us to walk for a good twelve hours.


How am I supposed to get there for 6.30am? 
I just checked the first train. Get me a bacon sandwich and I'll see you there at 10.32am


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 9, 2018)

Shirl said:


> How am I supposed to get there for 6.30am?
> I just checked the first train. Get me a bacon sandwich and I'll see you there at 10.32am



Nonsense. 

You could get the 23:59 train which arrives in Edale at 06:23. A nice 2.5 hour wait at Leeds, then a 70 minute wait at Piccadilly. 

Or if you're feeling lazy, the 06:32, arriving at 08:32.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 10, 2018)

I’ll check my calendar


----------



## Shirl (Jun 10, 2018)

farmerbarleymow the 06.32 from where?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 10, 2018)

Shirl said:


> farmerbarleymow the 06.32 from where?



Hebden.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 10, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hebden.
> 
> View attachment 137756


Jolly good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2018)

I've pencilled it in my diary. Sadly if work comes up, I'll have to take it, but would be nice if I can make it along.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hebden.
> 
> View attachment 137756


Hang on. Shirl s journey is 2hours for £18.40
Mine would be 76quid for an extra 52mins.
The games bent. 
If I can make it, it will be by my faithful old jalopy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 11, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hang on. Shirl s journey is 2hours for £18.40
> Mine would be 76quid for an extra 52mins.
> The games bent.



That's because you're coming from a nicer part of the country - Durham is much better than Yorkshire.  You are paying a penalty for downgrading to a substandard county.  

* County Durham lad speaking, so apologies for my obvious bias (even though I'm of course correct) *


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2018)

Awaits the Yorkshire crew


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 11, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Awaits the Yorkshire crew



* runs from Shirl hurling clogs at me * 

What they may have in geographical territory, they obviously lack in quality...


----------



## Shirl (Jun 12, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hang on. Shirl s journey is 2hours for £18.40
> Mine would be 76quid for an extra 52mins.
> 
> 
> View attachment 137937


That's because I am a special princess


----------



## Shirl (Jun 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> * runs from Shirl hurling clogs at me *
> 
> What they may have in geographical territory, they obviously lack in quality...


You are going to regret your bravado young man


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 12, 2018)

Shirl said:


> You are going to regret your bravado young man


----------



## belboid (Jun 26, 2018)

Might be worth avoiding Saddleworth Moor...

Pictures: Huge moorland fire above Saddleworth and Tameside


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2018)

belboid said:


> Might be worth avoiding Saddleworth Moor...
> 
> Pictures: Huge moorland fire above Saddleworth and Tameside



The Mam Tor area is well away from the fire location - it'd have to cross Bleaklow and Kinder Scout before affecting Mam Tor, and the Longendale Valley is a natural fire break between Bleaklow and the fire.


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Mam Tor area is well away from the fire location - it'd have to cross Bleaklow and Kinder Scout before affecting Mam Tor, and the Longendale Valley is a natural fire break between Bleaklow and the fire.


The way its spreading, I wouldn't be so sure your safe!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2018)

belboid said:


> The way its spreading, I wouldn't be so sure your safe!



I'll wear abestos undies.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 27, 2018)

All the more reason to walk on the Malvern Hills instead. Much further away from the fires...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2018)

a_chap said:


> All the more reason to walk on the Malvern Hills instead. Much further away from the fires...



I suspect the fire will be out by August, so you'll be safe.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 27, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I suspect the fire will be out by August, so you'll be safe.



Having seen the long term weather forecast - the same one that forecast the last 3 months correctly - I'm not convinced of that...

2018, in my bet, going to make 76 look like a damp, cold squib - we're still going to be sweating like pigs at the end of September.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2018)

kebabking said:


> 2018, in my bet, going to make 76 look like a damp, cold squib - we're still going to be sweating like pigs at the end of September.



Well lets hope we have a brutal ice-age level winter to compensate for this inclement weather.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2018)

So who is coming along to this?  Only a month (ish) away now.  

We need to agree a starting location and time.  Edale station is probable the most sensible one - there is a real ale pub down the road.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 4, 2018)

Just back from a cycling weekend based in Buxton. Saw a small moor fire east of Thorncliffe north of Leek but it had been put out. Worried about the area if it's as dry for much longer.
 
Other than that amazing w/e stunning weather


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2018)

Anyone still planning to come to this - less than a fortnight away now.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 29, 2018)

I'd love to come along for the shorter cowards walk rather than the full French Foreign Legion forced march.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2018)

I have no one to look after my furries at the moment. If I can I would love to.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I have no one to look after my furries at the moment. If I can I would love to.



Bring them with you.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bring them with you.


Dog won't be a problem. It's the 3 cats that's difficult? I'll try my best


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Dog won't be a problem. It's the 3 cats that's difficult? I'll try my best



Rucksack.  Preferably made of kevlar.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Rucksack.  Preferably made of kevlar.


Or I could get one of these


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Or I could get one of these
> View attachment 142577



I'm sure its a suitable all terrain vehicle.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2018)

But surely cats are absolutely fine to abandon for the day indoors - they can spend the day happily destroying all the furniture and shit in a tray.  Unlike dogs who actually like human company.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But surely cats are absolutely fine to abandon for the day indoors - they can spend the day happily destroying all the furniture and shit in a tray.  Unlike dogs who actually like human company.


I have done that before when I had 1.several bowls of food/water. But 3? I'd only worry and be a miserable sod. Are you staying overnight or back on train same day?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I have done that before when I had 1.several bowls of food/water. But 3? I'd only worry and be a miserable sod. Are you staying overnight or back on train same day?



I'm just doing the day trip - although your journey is a wee bit further than mine.  But surely cats can operate a tin opener and feed themselves?  

Alternatively, carpet the kitchen floor with cat food, and fill the bath.  They'd be reet.   

Hopefully mrs quoad can bring biscuit along too.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tinned food! Oh no, mine will only eat sheba fine flakes. Bastards 
I would have to stay (driving) so I'd be calamity no mates


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Tinned food! Oh no, mine will only eat sheba fine flakes. Bastards
> I would have to stay (driving) so I'd be calamity no mates


You've pampered the little furry buggers.  

eta - there are mountain hares in the area so they could hunt their dinner.  

(((hares)))


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

Shirl


----------



## Shirl (Aug 2, 2018)

Erm...

I'm not going to make it  I won't be able to use the car that day and leaving so early doesn't appeal. Also, getting back isn't great either. I know I'm a wet blanket but I just think it's a bit too much doing it by public transport from here for a day. Also a bit skint.

Have a good time but make sure you behave yourself Barleybabes, I'll be wanting a report from someone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

Boo.  But I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 2, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Boo.  But I understand where you're coming from.


Remember what I told you about being on your best behaviour


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Remember what I told you about being on your best behaviour



I'm _always_ on my best behaviour.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 2, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm _always_ on my best behaviour.



Christ....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Christ....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2018)

Is this going ahead then?  I guess not, as there doesn't seem to many takers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is this going ahead then?  I guess not, as there doesn't seem to many takers.



Had I seen this thread earlier I'd have been in, but I've got other plans that day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Had I seen this thread earlier I'd have been in, but I've got other plans that day.



We can always reschedule it to December when the weather will be tolerable.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 8, 2018)

This might sound foolish, but I still don't know what the proposal is - apart from meeting up on the 11th somewhere in the Peak District.

Did I miss the post with the actual itinerary?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 8, 2018)

a_chap said:


> This might sound foolish, but I still don't know what the proposal is - apart from meeting up on the 11th somewhere in the Peak District.
> 
> Did I miss the post with the actual itinerary?


Me neither, I would have to stay over as its a long haul and I dont think anyone else is.
Plus, I wanted to see the double act (Shirl and farmerbarleymow) and shirl has dropped out.
Im off on my motorbike for a bimble round the North Yorkshire roads instead. Sorry .
Eta. Me neither, meaning I don't think I seen a full itinerary.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2018)

a_chap said:


> This might sound foolish, but I still don't know what the proposal is - apart from meeting up on the 11th somewhere in the Peak District.
> 
> Did I miss the post with the actual itinerary?



We didn't get as far as a detailed itinerary.  I'm happy to go if anyone else wants to go for a walk, but we'd need to agree start times, etc.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I wanted to see the double act (Shirl and farmerbarleymow)



  

I'm nowt like Shirl - for one thing, I always wear a seagull outfit.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 8, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> ...we'd need to agree start times, etc.



A bit too organised for my liking.

Can't we all just agree turn up _somewhere_ in The Peak District at any time then spend the rest of the day walking up to strangers asking "Are you A Chap? Or Shirl? How about Farmerbarleymow"?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 8, 2018)

.


a_chap said:


> A bit too organised for my liking.
> 
> Can't we all just agree turn up _somewhere_ in The Peak District at any time then spend the rest of the day walking up to strangers asking "Are you A Chap? Or Shirl? How about Farmerbarleymow"?


Are you A chap could cause trouble


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2018)

a_chap said:


> A bit too organised for my liking.
> 
> Can't we all just agree turn up _somewhere_ in The Peak District at any time then spend the rest of the day walking up to strangers asking "Are you A Chap? Or Shirl? How about Farmerbarleymow"?



The Peak District is quite a large area though, so the chances of bumping into each other would be slim.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 8, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Peak District is quite a large area though, so the chances of bumping into each other would be slim.


Not if you're wearing your seagull outfit


----------



## Shirl (Aug 8, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Me neither, I would have to stay over as its a long haul and I dont think anyone else is.
> Plus, I wanted to see the double act (Shirl and farmerbarleymow) and shirl has dropped out.
> Im off on my motorbike for a bimble round the North Yorkshire roads instead. Sorry .
> Eta. Me neither, meaning I don't think I seen a full itinerary.


Me and Barleybabes will be on tour later this year maybe


----------



## a_chap (Aug 8, 2018)

Don't despair.

I'll organise a Malvern Hill meander later this year.

If I can be arsed, of course.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 10, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Don't despair.
> 
> I'll organise a Malvern Hill meander later this year.
> 
> If I can be arsed, of course.



None of you cunts are staying at my house.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 10, 2018)

kebabking said:


> None of you cunts are staying at my house.



That's not a bad thing given your goat fetish.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 10, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Me and Barleybabes will be on tour later this year maybe



Maybe?  Will!  We've fucked this up so have to get our act together for later in the year.  

PS - it is your turn to organise things.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 10, 2018)

Chester?

Chester for the history, shopping, food etc.. and Moel Famau and the Clwyddian Range for walking...


----------



## blairsh (Aug 11, 2018)

Turns out i was actually out in Edale for a walk today. Went to Kinder Scout, it was bloody lovely (i am absolutely knackered now, mind)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 11, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Turns out i was actually out in Edale for a walk today. Went to Kinder Scout, it was bloody lovely (i am absolutely knackered now, mind)


Did you not come across farmerbarleymow?


----------



## blairsh (Aug 11, 2018)

No but i did take a picture at one point,maybe hes hiding in here somewhere.

Like a Wheres Wally scene.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe?  Will!  We've fucked this up so have to get our act together for later in the year.
> 
> PS - it is your turn to organise things.


I'm rubbish. A day out in Chester was mentioned, that could be a goer


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 22, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm rubbish. A day out in Chester was mentioned, that could be a goer



You know what you have to do then.  

It would be nice to have a day trip to the zoo.  Not been to Chester zoo since I was a wee bairn.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You know what you have to do then.
> 
> It would be nice to have a day trip to the zoo.  Not been to Chester zoo since I was a wee bairn.


I don't like zoos


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 22, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I don't like zoos



But there are elephants and tigers and bears?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But there are elephants and tigers and bears?


Who get gawped at all day in miserable captivity. They should be as free as wasps, seagulls and bedbugs


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But there are elephants and tigers and bears?


But they won't be happy will they


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2018)

Realistically, won't we just be better setting the date for the Manchester Christmas drinks? Once we get to October, only 6 weeks away, I'm going to have to be in my studio most weekends.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 22, 2018)

Why don't we all go for a walk round your studio?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 22, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Why don't we all go for a walk round your studio?


Yes, let's all gawp at Shirl in her natural surroundings


----------



## Shirl (Aug 23, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Why don't we all go for a walk round your studio?


That would be nice but it would be over in about 30 steps


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Why don't we all go for a walk round your studio?



Excellent idea - Shirl could run a silversmith course for drunks.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2018)

We're in September - have you organised the next event yet Shirl?  

If you're busy from October then you can organise something for later in September.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We're in September - have you organised the next event yet Shirl?
> 
> If you're busy from October then you can organise something for later in September.


I'm not back from Laos until the 25th


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm not back from Laos until the 25th



Couldn't you organise something now so everything is ready for the end of the month?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2018)

Any ideas for the next event Shirl?  Perhaps we could go to Blackpool pleasure beach to see who vomits after going on rollercoasters, or a lower level walk somewhere.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 7, 2018)

Isn't the pleasure beach closed until next year now? 
Anyway, this is the time of year when I need to be in my studio at the weekends. Much as I'd like a walk I'm on holiday again the first week in November covering both weekends either side and I'll be needing to take a Saturday off for the annual Christmas at the Castle day. We should fix a day for that.
The dog woke me up too early this morning and I'm too tired to think now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, we could aim for the Castle. When are you thinking -  November or December?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

Maybe last Saturday of November. We did that last year and had a decent turn out. What do think?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Maybe last Saturday of November. We did that last year and had a decent turn out. What do think?



Sounds like a plan.  Do you want to start a new thread?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sounds like a plan.  Do you want to start a new thread?


Oh, go on then.

I've started a thread now so folk had better get in there quick


----------

